
Edward Snowden’s Escape from Hong Kong [audio] - doener
https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-8416-the_untold_story_of_edward_snowden_s_escape_from_hong_kong
======
thesumofall
The links to donate:

\-
[https://www.gofundme.com/snowdenguardians](https://www.gofundme.com/snowdenguardians)

\-
[https://fundrazr.com/snowdensguardians](https://fundrazr.com/snowdensguardians)

~~~
3327
Hey thanks for these donated my share, is there a phone number I could reach
to conduct an interview?

------
deragent
Article in the Handelsblatt about the same time frame of Snowdens hiding in
Hong-Kong: [https://global.handelsblatt.com/politics/edward-snowdens-
gua...](https://global.handelsblatt.com/politics/edward-snowdens-guardian-
angels-602295)

------
lvs
The story begins around 18:30.

After listening to these folks explain the situation of refugees and their
legal status in HK, one wonders a bit why EJS decided to go there as his first
stop.

~~~
JumpCrisscross
I work with some wealthy people. This is a fun topic and favourite topic--if
the U.S. fell to fascism, where would you go.

The most popular answe is Argentina. The most interesting is Kerala.

~~~
deepakprakash
I am from Kerala and genuinely curious - why Kerala? And why Argentina for
that matter?

~~~
Evgeny
I have never heard the name before, but:

 _Kerala has the lowest positive population growth rate in India, 3.44%;
highest Human Development Index (HDI), 0.790 in 2011; the highest literacy
rate, 93.91% in the 2011 census; the highest life expectancy, 77 years; and
the highest sex ratio, 1,084 women per 1000 men._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerala](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerala)

Interesting!

~~~
deepakprakash
Yup, we managed to get some things right. Interesting read:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerala_model](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerala_model)

------
vertis
I feel for Lena Rohrbach. That was a nightmare presentation, gets 5 minutes
into her part of the talk and the power dies on her laptop.

~~~
tfm
Lena handled it very gracefully. She gives a very quick synopsis of what her
part of the talk would have been around the 41 minute mark.

The whole presentation was plagued by gremlins; the substance begins with
Sönke Iversen's part of the talk around 13:45.

------
kiliankoe
Short summary: There's a two week period in Hong Kong missing from the film
CitizenFour and this talk is about the three refugee families and their lawyer
who sheltered and protected Snowden in that time in Hong Kong. Also how asylum
seekers in Hong Kong have a 0.3% chance of being accepted and how any
assistance (if any) these people have gotten before have been cut by the
government after their involvement with Snowden. The talks seeks raising
awareness for them and shows a few ways of how donations for them are being
collected. Also, one of the refugees, Vanessa from the Philippines, was skyped
in live, which was quite touching.

There's not a lot of revealing new info here, but wonderful people in dire
need of support.

~~~
middleclick
What is amazing that these people helped Snowden knowing they were risking
their life and not expecting anything in return. That is selfless service.

------
bbcbasic
The U.S. has fallen to fascism, where will you go?

~~~
dingaling
Fascism: everything within the state, nothing outside the state, nothing
against the state.

If you can freely choose to leave then that's a strong indicator that your
nation is not fascist.

~~~
x0137294744532
> If you can freely choose to leave then that's a strong indicator that your
> nation is not fascist.

So the people who decided to flee from Nazi-Germany, the Soviet Union or North
Korea were not fleeing from a fascist country?

~~~
georgespencer
Two points on this:

1\. OP said strong indicator. It's by no means the only indicator and a state
can be fascist whilst still allowing people to leave.

2\. Many people who were not targets of the regime were unable to flee Nazi-
Germany, the Soviet Union, and North Korea.

~~~
x0137294744532
> 1\. OP said strong indicator. It's by no means the only indicator and a
> state can be fascist whilst still allowing people to leave.

OP said that:

> If you can freely choose to leave then that's a strong indicator that your
> nation is not fascist.

I'm saying that it isn't an indicator for fascism: there is no country where
every person who wants to leave, is unable to (whether it's illegal to leave
is another question). Therefore, in all countries, fascist or not, there will
be people who can freely choose to leave.

I think that a better indicator would be:

> If no ethnic/religious/politic/whatever group of people are prevented in a
> legal or physical way to leave the country, then that's a strong indicator
> that your nation is not fascist.

------
slitaz
Pretty please a summary? I am on mobile.

